# a bleeding heart



## danibeth_2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

my fiancé has a bleeding heart for Alasken type dogs, huskies, malamutes, est. he also has a bleeding heart for rescues dogs. dose any one know if there is a shelter that is housing any of the above? I would be really intresed to know thanks a lot.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Check Petfinder.com, and you can look up those breeds in and around your area, and also look for breed rescue groups in your area. You can also call your local shelters and ask to be put on a waiting list to be notified if any dogs of those breeds come in.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You can do a google search for malamute rescues, husky rescues, etc to find one as well as petfinder.com


----------



## danibeth_2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks for the info i'll definatly look into them


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Depending on where you are, I am involved with Norsled and we are a Nordic Breed Rescue but primarily in Northern Cali. Good luck and kudos to you for wanting to rescue and not just buy a puppy!


----------



## danibeth_2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks for the tips, we actualy found two that we are looking at, on in an area shelter, and one in a shelter a little ways from here. one is a purebreed alsaken huskey and the other is a husky greyhound mix. hope we can become their new parents!


----------

